# Super Miracle Bubbles



## Amiers (Sep 8, 2015)

I used to be able to buy them in bulk from toys r us and have them shipped to me. Now they have stopped offering that Service. Does anyone have an online store that sells for 5.99 and ships to home.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 8, 2015)

How bizarre, the Toys'rUs ad has it still listed, and on sale.
http://www.toysrus.com/buy/bubbles/super-miracle-bubbles-128-oz-colors/styles-vary-20955-11268057


----------



## Amiers (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah but it won't ship to home. I have to go to a store, all the toys r us's are about 45 mins away. Then of course you call and ask what they have. They say one thing you get there and they have 2 bottles. I have played that game with them many times.

I wish Imperial would sell direct with as much as we go through I would think they would but they don't.


----------



## FMEng (Sep 12, 2015)

Google is your friend. Amazon carries it, as does Walmart and a host of other retailers.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 13, 2015)

FMEng said:


> Google is your friend. Amazon carries it, as does Walmart and a host of other retailers.



For Ridiculous Prices. We made a trip to Ikea for some grooming carts and drove up HW 21 and hit every Toys R Us back north. I got enough for a months worth of shows.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 13, 2015)

Ask Imperial if you could become a distributer, then you could get them in bulk directly and sell smaller bottles at the show!


----------



## JohnD (Sep 13, 2015)

Great idea, you could get stick on labels printed, old time medicine show style for "Genuine Dancing Horse Bubbles".


----------



## Amiers (Sep 13, 2015)

dvsDave said:


> Ask Imperial if you could become a distributer, then you could get them in bulk directly and sell smaller bottles at the show!



Would our Gift Shop be considered a retailer?

*Sales*

If you are a retailer and would like to request a catalog, please email our sales team: [email protected] with a description of your company and your company tax ID number. Please note that at this time Imperial only sells items to retailers.
*Note:* International Orders must be $15,000.00 or over and domestic orders must be $1,000.00 and over.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 13, 2015)

Absolutely


----------



## Amiers (Sep 13, 2015)

dvsDave said:


> Absolutely



/cheer

looks like I know what I am doing tomorrow.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 13, 2015)

Look at what else they sell:


----------



## Amiers (Sep 15, 2015)

Well getting a contract with Imperial was a bust. They want tens of thousands of purchase to start. Stupid Corporate companies. Looks like it is driving all over southern WI and northern IL for cheap bubbles.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 15, 2015)

Amiers said:


> Well getting a contract with Imperial was a bust. They want tens of thousands of purchase to start. Stupid Corporate companies. Looks like it is driving all over southern WI and northern IL for cheap bubbles.



That's terrible. Any other brands that offer the same performance?


----------



## Amiers (Sep 15, 2015)

Nothing that I have found at a similar price point. The amount of bubbles we go through , I can't justify getting "professional grade bubbles" at 21.99 a bottle from Antari. That would be about 64$ every 3 shows at about 384oz. When Imperial distributors sell then from anywhere from 2.99 to 5.99 a 128oz. 

Now if I could see a performance difference in the professional bubbles vs OTC bubbles that would show me a difference in consumption and or bugger bubbles then I might, might justify buying it. However from what I have read up on the composition of ingredients from the MSDS on both are pretty similar in the main ingredients.

And yes it is terrible.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 15, 2015)

Have you given any thought to mixing your own. There are many recipes on the internet most of seem to be made out of common household products.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 15, 2015)

The thought has crossed my mind. It's my last option if I can't find anything within a 50 mile radius.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 15, 2015)

The bubble stuff from Steve Spangle Science is pretty awesome. I got mine as part of a kit, but this looks like some of the replacement. They might sell in bulk.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 16, 2015)

I wI'll give them a call tomorrow and see what they are all about , thanks ruin!


----------



## Amiers (Sep 16, 2015)

Well after putting a few people on the hunt This was found placed an order of 50 and this should secure me for a few months. I am till going to look into that concentrate though. I can keep that in my back pocket.


----------



## mikeydoesstuff (Sep 16, 2015)

Amiers said:


> Well after putting a few people on the hunt This was found placed an order of 50 and this should secure me for a few months. I am till going to look into that concentrate though. I can keep that in my back pocket.


 Good luck, aparently its stocked seasonally!


----------



## Amiers (Sep 16, 2015)

mikeydoesstuff said:


> Good luck, aparently its stocked seasonally!




The order went through, hopefully they honor it.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 5, 2016)

Well to update my every loving bubble thread. I think I found a winner this year. 

Glow Works sells gallons and honestly they perform rather well.

This is with no show lights.





This is with show lights


----------



## Amiers (Jan 7, 2017)

Well here we are in the heat of winter, as it gets colder outside the HVAC is running more to keep up with the frigid temps outside. 

The million dollar question is how much water in the air do y'all think can evaporate as the heat pumps through the night sucking up water from the sand as well as moisture in the air.

My once great Gloworks Bubbles have turned into small bubbles that look like they have come from a kids toy. The only thing saving it is having 4 machines running at the same time. 

I have tried to add water to the mixtures but no amount so far has brought my bubble thickness and amount back.

So any thoughts or comments are welcomed.


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 7, 2017)

is there anyway to pre-heat the fluid? I wonder if the temp of the bubble mixture itself is causing issues?


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 7, 2017)

actually, apparently I'm wrong. According to this site, http://www.physicscentral.com/experiment/askaphysicist/physics-answer.cfm?uid=20080509040714 colder is better for a longer lasting bubble. As far as size goes, I suspect it's the humidity (or lack thereof) that is the real culprit.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 7, 2017)

Exactly, a moist damp place is ideal conditions for amount and fullness of the bubbles. During the summer that's not a problem cause the sand is watered and stays wet because the AC is on and we keep it a cool 69 in here ( Well we try, people, lights and open doors generally keep it at 74)

I have tinkered with the thought of adding in some humidity to the arena but I feel like it would cost an arm and a leg to turn the arena into a jungle type of weather. 

More or less ranting as I know there really isn't anything to be done.


----------

